# WLAN connected nicht!



## mille (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mein Windows neu gemacht und traute heute meinem Auge nicht, als ich in das WLAN der Uni connecten wollte (Ungesichertes Drahtlosnetzwerk).

Kurz zu meiner verfahrens weise:
Klick auf das Wlan (Drahtlosenetzwerke) Symbol.
Auswählen des Netzwerks
Verbinden klicken
Auf verbindung warten....


Nun der Fehler:
Es wurde mir angezeigt "Netzwerkadresse beziehen".
Soweit so gut, das ist ja standard. 
Allerdings wurde mir dies zirka 5 minuten angezeigt. 
Mit folgender Merkwürdigkeit: Der Balken der immer durch den Bildschirm läuft, während die Netzwerkadresse bezogen wird, hat sich teilweise sehr sehr schnell von links nach rechts bewegt. Manchmal ziemlich langsam und manchmal imemr solche Sprünge gehabt. Soll heissen er lief langsam durch, aber für einen kleinen Teil einer sekunde hat er sich mal ziemlcih schnell bewegt.

Ich habe solch ein Verhalten noch nie gesehen! Kennt das einer von euch?
Wie kann ich das beheben? Ich würde gerne ins WLAN gehen können!
Auch kann ich nicht in meinem privaten WLAN connecten. Es kann also kein Problem des Netzwerks sein.
In der vorhergehenden Installation von Windows XP ging alles reibungslos!

MfG


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2006)

Unis haben grundsätzlich irgendeinen Schutz. Irgendwas Richtung WPA / EAP+TTLS/PAP .
Hier ein Beispiel der Uni Jena
Also schau auf Deiner Uni-Seite oder frag nen kompetenten Dozenten/Prof.

Und wenn Du das Centrino Paket hast, dann update flugs die Intel-Treiber fürs WLAN.

Hast Du denn zuhause DHCP zu laufen für die Vergabe der IP oder setzt Du die manuell ?
Sind alle Einstellungen gemacht bezüglich WEP/WPA/IP/DNS etc ?

mfg chmee


----------



## mille (17. Januar 2006)

Das Uni Netz  läuft mittels einem cisco VPN client.
 Zu hause wird die IP via DHCP verteilt.

 Die Treiber sind eigentlich korrekt erkannt und installiert (von der Hersteller CD meines Notebooks).
 Ich war auch schon mit der existenten Einstellung im WLAN der UNI! Demzufolge muss irgendwas meine Connexion versauen :-/


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2006)

Beim letzten Kunden war das Problem, dass sich Wlan_Software von Windows und die mitgelieferte Software bissen. Ne Stunde nachdem ich das Netz zum Laufen gebracht habe, verstellte die WLAN-Hersteller-SW die Eingaben.
Ähm, also Software des Herstellers weg, nicht die Treiber logischerweise. Wenn überhaupt existent.
Vielleicht auch Frequenz/Kanal wechseln.

mfg chmee


----------

